# Trainingsmotivator in und  um Forchheim gesucht



## PauseSause (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
alter Sack mit Bierbauch sucht Gleichgesinnte zum Bierbauchstraffen mittels MTB und anschliessender Alpenüberquerung - wohne in FO. Die Alpenquer darf auch noch etwas warten ...
Allein fahren ist nicht so toll - gibts hier ähnlich motivierte?
Gruss aus Forchheim
Uwe

PS: bin gezwungen worden, dieses Thema neu zu starten - gell Tom?


----------



## Tom:-) (15. Mai 2014)

Tach Uwe, jawoll ja! Es geht los ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. Mai 2014)

Salve Uwe,
bin aus Hausen und drehe öfters eine Trainingsrunde am Kanal-Kellerwald-Serlbach-Rettener Kanzel und zurück. 
Wenn du Bock hast kannst du gerne mal mitfahren.
Wie du schon sagst: Alleine langweilt halt doch manchmal.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Deleted 302662 (17. Mai 2014)

Servus Uwe,
wäre dabei. Bin aus Baiersdorf und dreh auch gerne mal ne Runde Richtung FO, Ebs usw. 
Viele Grüße
Hannes


----------



## PauseSause (19. Mai 2014)

Gern - danke für die Antworten.


----------



## -Matz- (21. Mai 2014)

Servus Uwe, 
ich bin auch öfters in der Fränkischen unterwegs.  Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen. Achja, bin aus Reuth.
Gruß,  Matz


----------



## PauseSause (25. Mai 2014)

Bin grad von der ersten 26km Runde Zurück. Wetter phantastisch - aber weiche Beine. Da ist nur Pudding drin


----------



## -Matz- (27. Mai 2014)

Wo warste denn unterwegs?


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo.
Ich wohne in Höchstadt/Aisch, komme ursprünglich aus der Fränkischen und bin dort soviel wie irgend möglich mit dem MTB unterwegs.
Ich würde sehr gerne mit Euch allen, die interessiert sind, am Do. eien Tour unternehmen - auch wenn das Wetter nicht ideal sein sollte.
Vorschäge:
1) EBS - Druidenhain - Neideck - Schauertal - Hummerstein - Leidingshofer Tal - Totenstein - EBS
Das wären etwa 35km und 1000hm, also nicht ganz so locker.
2) Vier Täler: EBS - Neideck - Sachsenmühle - Behringersmühle - Doos - Aufseßtal - Wüstenstein - Leidonmhgshof - veilbronn - EBS (38km, 500hm)
3) Veilbronn - Judenfriedhog heiligenstadt - Greifenstein - Hohenpölz - opberstes leinmöeitertal - Teuchatz - Teufelsgraben - Veilbronn (35km 650hm).

Wäre hätte Lust auf welche Tour ?

Grüsse,

FRITZ


----------



## -Matz- (27. Mai 2014)

Servus Fritz, 
die 1. Strecke liest sich gut an.
 Um wieviel Uhr willste denn starten? Wenn's nicht zu früh ist (vor 10Uhr) könnt ich mich evtl. anschließen.
Gruß Matz


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2014)

11:00Uhr wäre OK. Habe ja ein wenig Anfahrt. Woher kommst Du?
Ich würde die Tour vielleciht auch am Totenstein starten, also im Leinleitertal, am Wanderparkplatz am Radweg auf dem ehemaligen Bahndamm, Abzweigung nach Volkmannsreuth (wenn Dir das was sagt). Dann von dort erst Totenstein, wieder runter, dann Südende Veilbronn or. linke Talseit im Wald bis U-Leinnleiter, wieder hoch in den wald bis Gasselödorf, weitrer EBSermare, durch den Wald hoch nach Birkenreut, Kanndorfer Golfplatz, Druidenhain, usw. Abschlussbier auf dem Naturfreundehaus oberhalb Veilbronn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PauseSause (27. Mai 2014)

-Matz- schrieb:


> Wo warste denn unterwegs?


 hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...mages/FA-Rundtouren/West/F-W1-mittel-lang.kmz
aber den Rückweg auf der Westseite vom Kanal entlang. Ist schöner.


----------



## PauseSause (27. Mai 2014)

11:00 wäre OK, muss ja noch "anreisen".

Gruss aus FO
Uwe


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2014)

Wetter wird aber sehr schlecht.
Endgültige Entscheidung erst morgen nachmittag.


----------



## -Matz- (28. Mai 2014)

Moin,
das Wetter sieht ja mal gar nicht gut aus für morgen.
Den Wanderparkplatz kenn ich, aber wir könnten in Veilbronn am Wanderparkplatz starten. Dann hätten wir ein bisschen mehr Einrollzeit bevor's den Berg hoch geht ;-)
Gruß,  Matz


----------



## PauseSause (28. Mai 2014)

Für morgen bin ich raus. Das wird eine Schlammschlacht - lustig wenn man sowas mag.
Gerne wieder wenns trockener ist ...

Gruss aus FO
Uwe


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Mai 2014)

Morgen, Himmelfahrtsdonnerstag, ist das Wetter eine Katastrophe.

Ich fahre am Freitag und auch am Samstag.
Wer hat Lust und Zeit am Freitag? Wer am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PauseSause (28. Mai 2014)

Das weiss ich erst Samstag morgen ... Freitag muss ich arbeiten.


----------



## -Matz- (28. Mai 2014)

Muss Freitag u. Samstag arbeiten, da wird es nix mit ausgedehnten Touren.


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Mai 2014)

Кто не успель, тот опосдоль...


----------



## PauseSause (29. Mai 2014)

Die sportliche Tat des Tages: Buch und DVD über die Albrecht-Route / Alpencross bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 302662 (29. Mai 2014)

Ja, der Herrentag is ja eher ins Wasser gefallen...

Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Wie siehts bei Euch nächstes WE aus?


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Mai 2014)

Seang ma mol...Samsdooch gengad bai mia...Sundooch muss auf maina Schwesta ihra Dochta ihr Komfirmazion...
Wias Weeda wird, waas nu kaana...


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Mai 2014)

Geht morgen (Sonntag) was?


----------



## Deleted 302662 (31. Mai 2014)

Bei mir leider nicht, bin bereits mit nem Kumpel zum Joggen verabredet. Und zwei mal am Tag was sportliches is mir im Moment etwas zu viel 

Obwohl das Wetter ja super aussieht ...


----------



## -Matz- (31. Mai 2014)

Also, ich werde auf jeden Fall morgen fahren, weiß nur noch nicht wohin  
Wie wäre es mit der Vatertagstour mit Start in Ebs? Dann bräuchte ich das Fahrrad nicht aufs Auto laden. 11Uhr ? Evtl


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Juni 2014)

zu spät.
Rothenbühl um 13:00 würde ich schaffen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Matz- (1. Juni 2014)

Zu Spät, war schon unterwegs.
Retterner Kanzel, Flugplatz Feuerstein, Friesener Warte, Kellerwald und wieder Heim. 48Km, 900Hm


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juni 2014)

Was ginge denn am kommenden Samstag?

Würde auch unter der Woche abends kurze Touren fahren....


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2014)

Also ich fahre unter der Woche immer meine Hausrunde Hausen - Kanzel- evtl Kauernhofen (Zeitabhängig)- Kanzel-Kellerwald und zurück. Für Fränkische ist es mir dann immer zu spät
Wäre gut wenn sich mal einer anschließt bzw. dazustößt. Ist manchmal ätzend alleine aber etwas Training muss halt doch sein.


----------



## -Matz- (3. Juni 2014)

Würde mich schon mal gerne anschließen, hab nur leider nicht immer Zeit. Wenn du mal wieder fåhrst schreib es einfach, vielleicht klappts ja bei mir.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du Lust hast, Heute abend, 17:30, Parkplatz zwischen Forchheim und Bammersdorf *N 49° 44,3733 O 11° 04,8597.*
Eggolsheim - Flugplatz Feuerstein - Retterner Kanzel ca 25 km 500 Hm.


*


*


----------



## -Matz- (3. Juni 2014)

Heut Nachmittag kommt Besuch, keine Ahnung wie lange die bleiben.  Wird also wahrscheinlich nix werden.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Juni 2014)

OK, in diesem Fall fahre ich was bei mir in der Nähe (Schlüsselfeld/Steigerwald), dann brauche ich das Rad nicht auf Auto wuchten.
Wie wäre es morgen?


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wenn Du Lust hast, Heute abend, 17:30, Parkplatz zwischen Forchheim und Bammersdorf *N 49° 44,3733 O 11° 04,8597.*
> Eggolsheim - Flugplatz Feuerstein - Retterner Kanzel ca 25 km 500 Hm.


Wäre dabei. Steht der Termin noch?
Fall nicht werde ich meine Standard Runde drehen. Wäre dann ca. 17:50 am Annafest falls einer dazu stoßen will. Da ich am Kanal anfahre wäre auch Sportinsel als Treffpunkt geeignet.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Juni 2014)

Sportinsel sagt mir leider nichts.
Also HEUTE 17:45 bin ich dann am Annafest-Parkplatz.

OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2014)

Passt! Bis dann!


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Juni 2014)

Schee wors...


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Juni 2014)

Wer hat am Freitag (Nachmittag) Zeit?
Was geht am kommenden Samstag?


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juni 2014)

Ist ja interessant das es hier einen neuen Thread gibt. Meine Hausrunde geht ab Eggolsheim zur Kanzel, dann je nach Zeit auf der Hochebene eine CC-Einlage und dann ein bis zwei mal einen Flowtrail mit ca 125 hm .. ich würde bei Zeiten mal z.B. beim Parkplatz unter der Kanzel dazu stoßen.


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Juni 2014)

Geht es bei Dir morgen (FREITAG), 16:00?
Reden wird von diesem Parkplatz:
Parkplatz am Weiher zwischen Forchheim und Bammersdorf N 49° 44,3733 O 11° 04,8597 ?


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juni 2014)

Morgen bin ich schon im Bikepark unterwegs. Wie kann ich in google maps den Standort mit den Koordinaten anzeigen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (5. Juni 2014)

rechter klick auf den punkt in der karte der dich interessiert. dann im menü den punkt "was ist hier" anklicken. es öffnet sich ein fensterchen mit den koordinaten die als link anklickbar sind. diesen link kopieren und ab dafür ...


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juni 2014)

Ach so ich meinte eigentlich die andere Richtung um seine Koordinaten zuordnen zu können


----------



## Tom:-) (5. Juni 2014)

ersetze deine koordinaten in diesem link:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/49°43'01.5"N+11°04'11.3"E/@49.7170833,11.0698056,15

und probiere es mal aus


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Juni 2014)

So geht's vielleicht einfacher. Im ZIP-File ist eine Google-Earth-KMZ-Datei.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. Juni 2014)

Ich bin um etwa 12-12:15 am Edeka-Parkplatz in Igensdorf.
Tour: Teufelstisch. ca 3h, 900hm.


----------



## -Matz- (9. Juni 2014)

Moing, fährt heut jemand?


----------



## rebirth (10. Juni 2014)

könnte dir heute ne tour um 18:15 anbieten, allerdings ab bamberg..


----------



## -Matz- (10. Juni 2014)

Danke.Bin sogar in Bamberg, aber bei der Arbeit. 2.Schicht die ganze Woche.


----------



## rebirth (10. Juni 2014)

Meld dich halt bei interesse. Meistens sind die touren 18:15, Dienstags.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Juni 2014)

Wer hat Freitag (nachmittag?) Zeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Matz- (27. Juni 2014)

Wie schaut`s aus mit der Motivation ? Geht was am Wochenend?


----------



## PauseSause (27. Juni 2014)

evtl Sonntag?


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juni 2014)

Samstag oder Sonntag....meinetwegen auch noch heute abend...


----------



## -Matz- (27. Juni 2014)

Heut Abend hab ich Zeit . Wie wärs so um18Uhr? Und wo? Kellerwald?
Am Sonntag müsste es auch klappen.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juni 2014)

18:00 Kellerwald - Parkplatz.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juni 2014)

Bin krank


----------



## -Matz- (27. Juni 2014)

Ok, 18Uhr Kellerwald Parkplatz

@Saddamchen
Gute Besserung!


----------



## JoeRed (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich komme aus dem Schwarzwald und wohne erst seit kurzem in der Gegend und suche Anschluss an MTB Fahrer. Ich wohne in Mühlhausen bei Höchstadt und wäre an Touren in der fränkischen Interessiert. Wann geht mal wieder was ? Und kann man da mal mitfahren ?Grüße Joachim


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Juni 2014)

Ich wohne in Höchstadt.
Ich schicke Dir neTelNo per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeRed (30. Juni 2014)

Prima !


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Juni 2014)

Hast die PN bekommen?
Kannst mich ab 17:30 anrufen heute.
Vielleicht geht noch kurze Tour...


----------



## JoeRed (30. Juni 2014)

Nope, da kam nix. Mir wärs morgen ehrlich gesagt auch lieber, hab heute noch einiges zu tun...und das Wetter soll morgen auch etwas besser sein.


----------



## JoeRed (30. Juni 2014)

Kam jetzt an...


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Juni 2014)

Dann fahr'n wir morgen Retterner Kanzel.
Ab wann geht es bei Dir?


----------



## JoeRed (30. Juni 2014)

Ab 13 Uhr kann ich hier los. Ich ruf dich gegen halb sechs am besten mal an um die Details zu besprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Matz- (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn ihr erst Abends fahrt könnt ich mich anschließen.


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Juni 2014)

Я работаю.
Also geht es erst ab 17:00 bei mir...


----------



## JoeRed (30. Juni 2014)

Für mich kein Problem, ich bin da flexibel.


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Juni 2014)

also bassd.
ruf an.


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Juni 2014)

@Matze 
Wir fahren um 1800 ab Kellerwald.
Kannst aber auch oben in Serlbach warten. 1810 etwa dann.


----------



## -Matz- (1. Juli 2014)

Bin um 18Uhr am Kellerwald Eingang.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Juli 2014)

Bassd.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Juli 2014)

Schee woas.
An Samsdooch foa ma widda....


----------



## PauseSause (1. Juli 2014)

Bin heute endlich mal wieder ne Runde gefahren. Hab sogar den Anstieg ohne Absteigen oder Pause geschafft - blöd nur daß die Waldwege gedingst werden. Da fährt dann ein Riesenbulldog mit einer Metallkante über den Weg. Ergebnis: lockere Erde und noch lockerer Schotter.
Bäh.
Aber schee woars ...


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juli 2014)

Wo warst denn? Hättest ja auch mit uns fahren können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (4. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre morgen, 13:00 ab Totensteinparkplatz....


----------



## -Matz- (5. Juli 2014)

Leider keine Zeit, bin arbeiten.


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Juli 2014)

Tour ab Totensteinparkplatz erst morgen (Sonntag) 11:00.


----------



## -Matz- (1. August 2014)

Wie wärs Morgen mit ner Tour!?


----------



## LeFritzz (2. August 2014)

Zu spät. Morgen, Sonntag?


----------



## -Matz- (2. August 2014)

Morgen (Sonntag) gehts nicht 》Annafest


----------



## LeFritzz (8. August 2014)

Will heute jemand mitfahren?


----------



## derwaaal (8. August 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Will heute jemand mitfahren?


Nix zu arbeiten?  *scherz*
Morgen nachmittag wäre möglich. Aber lieber spät.
Ja, ich weiß, das Wetter ...


----------



## -Matz- (8. August 2014)

Kann nicht, hab Spätschicht. Morgen auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2014)

Sonntag?
Wenn das Wetter es einigermassen zulässt...


----------



## -Matz- (9. August 2014)

Denke mal wird bei mir am Sonntag auch nichts werden.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2014)

Nochad foari hald mim Selln aus Mühlhausn...


----------



## LeFritzz (25. August 2014)

Fährt mal wieder jemand ?


----------



## LeFritzz (22. September 2014)

So, jetzt will ich diesen Faden mal wiederbeleben.
Wahrscheinlich sind ja alle aus den Alpen wieder zurück.

Kommender Samstag soll der Regen ja aufhören.
Ich fahre dann "vo dahamm weg (Leinleitertal)" in der Fränkischen.
Wer kommt mit ?


----------



## derwaaal (23. September 2014)

Wenn Du Sonntag fährst, komm ich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Matz- (26. September 2014)

Wann und wo genau fährste denn?


----------



## LeFritzz (26. September 2014)

Ab Veilbronn. Wahrscheinlich Totenstein-Druidenhain-Hummerstein.


----------



## -Matz- (26. September 2014)

Uhrzeit bräucht ich noch. Damit ichs mit der Chefin abklären kann ;-)


----------



## LeFritzz (26. September 2014)

Such dir was aus am Samstag. Ich starte aber frühestes 9:00 bei mir.
Könnte dich auch mitnehmen....


----------



## -Matz- (26. September 2014)

11Uhr Veilbronn Wanderparkplatz, ok?


----------



## LeFritzz (26. September 2014)

Ja.
Den südlichen, nicht den am Werntal-Eingang!


----------



## LeFritzz (27. September 2014)

Schee woas.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. September 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wenn Du Sonntag fährst, komm ich mit.


Ja.
Treffpunkt Feuerwehrhaus Traindorf 14:30.


----------



## -Matz- (2. November 2014)

Hat irgendjemand heute lust zu biken,so in 1-2Stunden? So ab Pretzfeld Richtung Muggendorf .


----------



## LeFritzz (2. November 2014)

Schaff ich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shift (16. November 2014)

Servus
Geht heute jemand fahren?

Gruss


----------



## LeFritzz (16. November 2014)

Кто не успель, тот опостль.
Wer zu spät kommt...


----------



## shift (16. November 2014)

Warst wohl schon? Ist doch noch früh am Morgen...


----------



## LeFritzz (16. November 2014)

Ich war gestern....bei deutlich besserem Wetter als heute.


----------



## derwaaal (16. November 2014)

Regnets bei Euch schon?


----------



## shift (16. November 2014)

Nö noch nicht...lt. Wetterbericht soll auch nicht mehr viel kommen


----------



## JensRunge (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo bin der jens aus bamberg. Ist eure Saison schon beendet??? Komme aus hirschaid und bin auf der Suche nach paar Gleichgesinnten um am we ein wenig zu radeln. Fahre hier vor Ort noch nicht so lange daher offen für alle Arten von Strecken.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Mai 2015)

Die Saison hat längst wieder begonnen.
Was geht denn am kommenden Sa/So ?
Würde gern den Bierfelsen-Trail nochmal fahren.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre am Sonntag den Bierfelsen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

